# O Leary Motorhomes Hull



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I ordered an infamous crockery holder and various other accessories from these people. The day I ordered via the web, a lady phoned me to tell me something was out of stock and did I want to proceed etc etc. 

She did offer some alternatives and so I took that option. 

The goods were received the next day by TNT courier. 

Well done!

Rapide561


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

When I was building both our Unimog and DAF based 4x4 motorhomes Leary's was a major source of many items.

Only once did I need to return for exchange a faulty item, a charger/supply unit [only much later did I realise that I had blown the unit while fitting, so not their fault]. The replacement unit arrived the day after I "complained", before I had time to return the "faulty" one!!

....well done


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

*O'Leary Motorhomes Hull*

Hi not all good news I took a Blind to O'Learys for repair and had to pay upfront B4 they would look at it,anyway got a phonecall two weeks later saying it was ready to collect, so made another 80mile round trip to collect. Fitted blind back & found still faulty so took it back following week and old man O'Leary was very rude and abusive & said there was nothing wrong with the blind, never been back since, and would never recommend them to anyone.

Keep Rolling


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A balanced view*

Hi

Sorry to hear about your bad luck with the firm, but that is where a "mutual" forum like this comes into place. As members we can tell the facts as they appear and leave it to all others to make up their minds!

Rapide561


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I have bought a few items from O'leary's, no problems so far but you have to check the prices before purchase as some of the items are dearer than competitors.

I also use Motorama in Hull: http://www.motoramahull.com/ they have a good stock of motoring and motorhome equipment, the prices are reasonable also.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhome accessories*

Hi

There seems to be a never ending supply of motorhome accessory shops in Hull. Presumably as there are many motorhome and caravan manufacturers in the area!

Rapide561

PS - Thanks HT - another good link!


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We have always found O'Leary's excellent and i have put their web site up on here many times but i think not positive that the Son has now taken over and as Humber-Traveller has said the prices have rocketed,at Peterborough show something we wanted was nearly £10 dearer than the same item from A.B.Butts, we did comment at the time on how expensive O'Leary's had become.


----------



## carol2021 (Aug 5, 2021)

I fully agree with your review. I find O'Learys totally excellent in every way, the prices are so competitive.
I have just left a review on Trustpilot
"I would highly recommend O'Leary Motorhomes. I found the staff extremely helpful and knowledgeable when purchasing accessories for my VW Campervan.
In fact nothing was too much trouble for them.
I purchased a VW Campervan internal ladder. The quality of the item was superb. The item is very similar to the California Bunk Ladder but fits superbly in my Campervan. I was delighted with my purchase."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We bought our first van from them back in 06, we dealt with Mick O'Leary, not the most pleasant man I've come across, about a year later, I had to go under the van to run a wire, the whole back end was rotten, I got rid quick. I've not had much to do with them since, I prefer to Use Magnummotorhomes in Beverly.

https://magnummotorhomes.co.uk/


----------

